# kopete



## Aloa (30. Dezember 2003)

Wie kann man ein neues konto in Kopete hinzufügen!
Wenn ich auf Kontakt hinzufügen klicke, dann muss ich ein Konto auswählen aber da ist keins und da steht auch nicht dass ich eins erstellen kann!
Wie geht das?


----------



## Aloa (30. Dezember 2003)

ok ich hab n bisschen nachgeforscht und es gefunden.
Aber ich kann kein neues Konto mit ICQ eröffnen. mit MSN gehst aber mit ICQ nicht.
Ich muss da meine Daten angeben und dann kann ich auf nächster klicken. Aber dann passiert nichst!
Wieso?


----------

